# Vektorgrafik! Wie?



## Muttiknutscher (12. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe folgende Frage und wazr habe ein Vereinslogo ( *.psd; *.tiff ) und möchte dieses jetzt als vektorgrfaik haben wie muss ich vorgehen?! Abeite hauptsächlich mit adobe corel würde es aber auch tuen

Mfg MK


----------



## HURRIette (12. Februar 2004)

Wenn du eine PSD Datei hast, ist diese in Photoshop erstellt!
Somit hast du eine Pixelgrafik, die du ohne weiteres nicht einfach mal eben als Vectorgrafik speichern kannst.

Eine Pixelgrafik besteht aus Pixeln... eine VectorDatei aus Pfaden (Kurven).

Du musst also die Datei umkonvertieren.
Das kannst du mit bestimmten Tools machen, wobei allerdings die Qualität darunter leiden wird. Ein solches Tool ist z.B. unter Adobe Illustrator zu finden.


----------



## HURRIette (12. Februar 2004)

Hab grad mal ins schlaue Buch geschaut...

Es gibt ein Toll Namen WINTOPO und ist freeware!

Ansonsten ist folgendes aus meiner Doku vielleicht ganz interessant...

Corel Trace 

Meinen umfassenden Beitrag aus dem Corel-Forum ausführlich (zusammengestellt aus alten Beiträgen):

Ich nutze CorelTrace sehr viel, aber zusammen mit Photoshop - hätte auch Photopaint sein können - und CorelDraw. Handarbeit und Erfahrung (viel Abwägen, wann Eingriffe günstiger sind) sind nötig.

Folgende Schritte sind je nach Motiv nötig (Beispiel für reine Strichzeichnung):

1. in Pixelprogramm die Grafik so aufbereiten, daß das spätere Vektorisieren vereinfacht wird, also Druckfehler retuschieren (z.B. nicht geschlossene Kurvenzüge, die aber geschlossen sein sollen; eventuell Kanten glätten) 
+ als sw-Bitmap speichern 

2. mit Vektorisierungsprogramm (Corel-Trace) die sw-Bitmap in Kurven umwandeln lassen. (Ich verwende immer die Funktion „Umriß”, nicht Mittellinie) Je nach Zeichnungs-Charakter die Genauigkeit einstellen (Ich bevorzuge eher eine hohe Genauigkeit, obwohl damit die Zahl der Stützpunkte drastisch wächst. In früheren Corel-Trace-Versionen konnte man die Genauigkeit für Kanten und Kurven getrennt einstellen, das hatte sich wohl bei vielen Nutzern nicht bewährt - die Funktion gibt es immernoch, aber nicht mehr so offen)
+ die Kurven glätte und reduziere ich hinterher in CorelDraw (siehe 3)

3. Im Vektorprogramm (Corel Draw) das Pixel-„Original“ (oder eine Version mit Monitorauflösung = 96dpi) in die unterste Ebene legen (für Kontrollen), 
+ die Trace-Daten in die Ebene darüber, 
+ Füllung der Trace-Daten = keine, Umriß der Trace-Daten = Signalfarbe und gut handhabbare Strichstärke, oder, wenn es angebracht ist, in den Umriß-Modus wechseln
+ Größe der Objekte anpassen - dazu je nach Umfang des Objektes, einzelne Teile (Gruppierung von Objekten aufheben) oder kombinierte Kurvenzüge bearbeiten, 
+ die Zahl der Stützpunkte teils automatisch (zuvor gewünschte Kurvennäherung einstellen), teils manuell (Ecken vom Glätten ausnehmen, Beulen glätten, Strecken als Strecken definieren) reduzieren, eventuell Korrektur der Lage von Flächen. 
+ Mit „Kombinieren” gewünschte Zusammenhänge der Kurven definieren. Ich lasse stärkere Linien gewöhnlich als Flächen darstellen, das gibt weniger Übersetzungsfehler in anderen Programmen (und ist für Folienschnitte ohnehin nötig).

4. fertige Vektorgrafik als cdr speichern (und z.B. als EPS exportieren)
Das liest sich wie „viel Arbeit”. Das ist es oft auch, vor allem, wenn man die Erfahrung noch nicht hat oder die Vorlage zu sehr vertreppt ist. 

Manchmal ist Nachzeichnen tatsächlich der schnellere und sauberere Weg, vor allem bei einfachen und/oder symmetrischen Objekten (wenn man Rechteck, Kreis, Spiegeln, Skalieren… gepaart mit Duplizieren nutzen kann) 

Wenn die Pixelgrafik-Vorlage gut war, kann man die Kurven auch unbearbeitet lassen und nimmt eventuell eine unnötig hohe Zahl an Knoten/Stützpunkten in Kauf - da hat das Ausgabegerät dann etwas dran zu knabbern (höherer Rechenaufwand). 

Die größte Kunst ist das richtige Abwägen. 

Ich nutze viel die Trace-Funktion, zeichne aber auch Teile nach, wenn die Treppen in der Vorlage so heftig sind, daß sie sich zuvor im Pixelprogramm  nicht wegbügeln lassen (z.B. weil eine  72dpi-sieht-doch-so-toll-aus-im-Internet-Datei vom Kunden) - oder es einfache Gebilde sind, die sich sehr gut vervielfältigen lassen (z.B. mit spiegeln u.s.w.) 

Die Knotenreduzierung ist in Corel Draw 10 zwar etwas holprig, aber ich komme trotzdem meistens ganz gut damit zurecht - schließlich kann man gut auswählen, welche Knoten z.B. zu glätten sind und welche 'ne Ecke darstellen sollen. Manchmal sind auch zusätzliche  Hilfs-Knoten zumindest vorübergehend sinnvoll, damit man den Kurvenverlauf im Griff behält.

Wann die Trace-Funktion und wann das Nachzeichnen schneller geht, das zu entscheiden hängt vom eigenen Arbeitstil und Erfahrung ab.

Nach ein paar Anfangsproblemen mit dem Vektorisieren (- da hatte ich noch teilweise der Werbung zu Streamline geglaubt - ist aber schon lange her -) nutze ich CorelTrace sehr viel - ' würde mich wahrscheinlich totzeichnen, wollte ich z.B. 'ne ganze Sandstrahlvorlage nachbasteln wollen.

Der „Trick” ist, daß ich erst einmal das Rohmaterial im Pixelprogramm so aufbereite, daß man bei Trace möglichst wenig Konfliktsituationen hat (Details weg oder Treppen weg das soll nicht die Frage sein). Dann klappt das schon.

Nur viel zu oft sind die Vorlagen so saumäßig schlecht, daß man da auch im Pixelprogramm nichts mehr retten kann.

* + kleiner Zusatz:

Auch farbige Vorlagen vektorisiere ich über „separierte” schwarz-weiß-Bitmaps und fülle sie anschließend mit den gewünschten Farben.


----------



## Muttiknutscher (12. Februar 2004)

sehr intressant danke aber wo bekomme ich corel trace her? in welcher version ist es verpackt?!


----------



## josDesign (16. Februar 2004)

Corel Trace ist bei jeder Version von der Corel Graphic Suite dabei.

Derzeit neueste ist: Version 12.

Bei Corel Designer ist auch Trace dabei.


----------

